# Wanting confo critique of my blue roan.



## Kdoconnell (Jul 5, 2013)

Duke is a 5 year old QH. I've been happy with him, but one of the girls at my barn was saying she thought his confo was all off. Wanted your opinions from these limited pics.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

From what I see this LONG legged, looks more like a tb in that department and hes thin (not like starving him but like his build lighter then an qh). Also his neck looks long. Its hard to tell from these pics though.but overall a cute horse


----------



## Kdoconnell (Jul 5, 2013)

He does need to add some weight. He's basically been in the pasture for the past year. The previous owners hadn't tried to bulk him up since they weren't riding him much. We have started working on that. The girl at our barn felt like his back was too long for his legs.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

He is light boned, but he's only five so he might thicken up in the next year or so. I think he looks nice.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He is goose-rumped, and overall has rather weak hindquarters. a bit too straight through the hocks, too. his shoulder is big and strong, but his neck is set on a bit low and is too straight, even ewe necked. 

pasterns look fine to me, and front legs, while a bit light of bone, look ok to me.
his color is simply gorgeous! I bet he's a nice horse, too.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

He gets points from me for simply being a blue roan :mrgreen:

A bit thin and under-muscled. Goose-rumped and lowset neck, which is muscled incorrectly and is upside-down. He could use weight and correct muscle overall. He has a great big but steep shoulder and nice looking feet.

Working him in a round frame up and down hills, walk and eventually trot, will help his neck switch from being primarily muscled in the underneck to muscling on the topline. Nice looking guy--I just love blue roans.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

I think he looks nice.. needs feed / muscle / fat and will look great 

Shoulder looks little steep but overall nice looking horse. What is his breeding or is he grade?


----------



## Kdoconnell (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. We are starting on the weight and muscle issues. Hope to have him looking game before long.
He is Hancock bred. I know I'm partial, but I think he's a beautiful specimen of the blue roan coloring.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't usually go for roans but he has a great color!


----------



## olympustraining (May 5, 2011)

He needs some groceries! And also is not very developed in the hind end and seems a bit weak back there. Make sure his diet is appropriate and saddle is fitting well.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

He does need some groceries and he will fill out. Color is beautiful. Do not spend too much time worrying about conformation as long as your horse does what you need him too that is all that matters. I have a friend that has the most pigeon toed horse I have ever seen and that horse is the best endurance trail horse on our circuit


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Rather poor hindquarters, needs some muscling bad. He may have a hunters bump. Nice shoulder, his legs are good. Very light boned for a QH. Long, skinny ewe neck. Beautiful color! He has some aesthetic faults, but I dont see anything that could hi der his soundness in the long run.


----------



## Kdoconnell (Jul 5, 2013)

womack29 said:


> He does need some groceries and he will fill out. Color is beautiful. Do not spend too much time worrying about conformation as long as your horse does what you need him too that is all that matters. I have a friend that has the most pigeon toed horse I have ever seen and that horse is the best endurance trail horse on our circuit


Thanks! He will be a trail horse so I'm not too worried about some of the nit picky stuff. He seems to be coming along nice. May take him on his first trail ride Saturday. I took some pics of him today, I'm already seeing some difference in his muscling in the few weeks I've had him.


----------

